# Ärger mit Servlets



## hilfeSuchender (27. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

wir machen in der Schule grad Servlets und mein Problem ist, dass ich davon - vor allem von HTML und XML - keine Ahnung habe. Jetzt hab ich probiert, mal ein Beispielprogramm aus der Schule bei mir zu Hause (Eclipse 3.2 mit WTP, Apache Tomcat 5.5)  zum Laufen zu bringen, was natürlich nicht funktioniert.  

Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

1. New -> Other -> Dynamic Web Project -> Projektname: jsp_sample

2. Dann Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries -> Add Library -> Server Runtime -> Apache Tomcat 5.5.

3. Die Dateien des Beispielprogramms in jsp_sample gezogen.

4. Rechtsklick auf das Servlet-File -> Run as -> Run on server.


Danach kam ein folgender Error:

HTTP Status 404 - /jsp_sample/servlet/servlets.PersonInput

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

type Status report

message /jsp_sample/servlet/servlets.PersonInput

description The requested resource (/jsp_sample/servlet/servlets.PersonInput) is not available.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache Tomcat/5.5.23


Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe, die ich kriege.  

PS: Hoffe, dass das richtige Forum ist. Falls nicht, sry.


----------



## hilfeSuchender (27. Mai 2007)

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass eclipse beim jsp-File einen Fehler anzeigt - da ich keine Ahnung von HTML habe, weiß ich aber nicht, ob das File richtig ist oder nicht.
Kann sich mal jemand anschauen, ob der HTML-Code wirklich fehlerhaft ist?

Den angezeigten Fehler hab ich unten markiert.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 3.2//EN">
<%@taglib uri="/person" prefix="person" %>

<HTML>

<HEAD>
	<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html;CHARSET=iso-8859-1">
	<META NAME="GENERATOR" Content="Visual Page 2.0 for Windows">
	<TITLE>untitled</TITLE>
</HEAD>

<BODY>



Liste der eingegebenen Personen</P>




<HR ALIGN="CENTER">

<TABLE BORDER="1" WIDTH="100%">
	<person:iterator>
		<tr>
			<td><person:person field="name" /></td>
			<td><person:person field="datum" /></td>
		</tr>
	</person:iterator>
</TABLE>







<HR ALIGN="CENTER">
</P>                                                   // Fehlermeldung: No start tag(

).



[url="index.htm"]Weitere Personen eingeben[/url]

</BODY>

</HTML>
```


----------



## hilfeSuchender (27. Mai 2007)

Die Sache mit dem Fehler im JSP-File hat sich inzwischen erledigt.

Aber hat denn keiner eine Ahnung, was der Grund für diesen 404-Fehler sein könnte? Oder bin ich hier im falschen Unterforum?

PS: Sorry für den Dreifachpost.


----------

